# Zinfandel Ketchup/Catsup



## kmat6 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just checking to see if any of you can help me with a great Zinfandel ketchup recipe?


----------



## chefswanny (Jan 16, 2008)

Try this:

1 cup Zinfindel
2/3 cup packed dark brown sugar
1 (28-oz) can whole tomatoes in puree
1 vidalia onion ~ cut in 1/2" slices
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon smoked paprika
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon allspice

Start by reducing the Zin and the brown sugar by half on a slow simmer. Meanwhile char the onion under the broiler, then put in a saucepan. Blend the tomatoes and add to the sauce pan, then add the Zin/sugar and the remaining ingredients and simmer for about an hour uncovered. Cool and blend thoroughly.


----------



## kmat6 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks chefswanny I'll give it a shot!


----------

